# Parking at Ferry terminal



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I drove up to Calais last night to overnight for 9:20 am eurotunnel.

Tried to park at Eurotunnel, massive boulders every 3 foot or so blocking parking area, so drove up to Ferry terminal (Stayed there many times) P&O ticket office gone, Seafrance office closed down & boarded up.

Also 2/3 thirds of parking fenced off :!: I managed to *squeeze* in but very difficult to park :!: :!:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A bit late to tell you now Phil, but Camping Les Erables 50.912305,1.72053 is only 10 minutes (maximum) from The Tunnel.

A nice site too, only about 12 Euros per night (varies a bit with season) and very pleasant and helpful owners.

Good view of the White Cliffs of Dover too, if you are feeling a bit homesick!

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Why didnt you go to the aire at to Cite de Europe next to the Eurotunnel terminal. Very safe and always lots of other motorhomes there. Its well documented elsewhere on here


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

BrianJP said:


> Why didnt you go to the aire at to Cite de Europe next to the Eurotunnel terminal. Very safe and always lots of other motorhomes there. Its well documented elsewhere on here


I could of done but I've never stayed there, creature of habit took me to the port where I've previously stayed many times.... but probably not anymore.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

You can't get a much closer parking spot to the Tunnel than City Europe as you can see the vehicles lining up to use the tunnel from the Motorhome Parking spot.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

cite europe.
dave p


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> cite europe.
> dave p


What ever. I don't speak French I leave that to Michelle as she is multi lingual. :wink:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The car park area has been cut down for a while, as you enter there is a lot more space now for the coaches and buses that park there overnight.
Plus this time of year I guess its going to be busy, there ae always several vans on there in the winter time.

But thanks on the "heads up". I will maybe chance my plans ref an overnight stay on way back next week but will call in during the day to see if any other changes have been made..


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

About 8 miles away is Wissant with a free, quiet Aire.
Alan


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We tried Cite Europe once. Saw all the motorhomes parked up but just could not work out how to get in.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grouch said:


> We tried Cite Europe once. Saw all the motorhomes parked up but just could not work out how to get in.


It's not as straightforward as it looks from the from and to the tunnel ! It's frustrating when you can see the waiting lines of cars but have to go all the way round to get to them.

If you've got a sat nav then the coordinates are

N 50.932856
E 1.811162

and it's on Boulevard du Kent. opposite Toys R Us and Carrefour.

We use it and have never had problems. Handy for the shops, free wifi and a Flunch meal the night before.

G

Edit: if you bring it up on Google Street view you can follow the route from terminal to parking. Sorry I can't make the link work.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Grizzly,

note made of those co-ordinates for future reference

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Edit: if you bring it up on Google Street view you can follow the route from terminal to parking. Sorry I can't make the link work.


I think this will work Grizz, but you have to do your own Street Viewing.

>> Cliquez ici s.v.p. <<

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...and if you check out the campsite database entry, the streeview shows a Chausson motorhome pulling out from there :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> ...and if you check out the campsite database entry, the streeview shows a Chausson motorhome pulling out from there :wink:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895
> 
> pete


But, when you're going there now, it has changed a little. The barrier has gone altogether and, instead there are 2- for want of a better description- curved "banners", one on either side of the entrance. There are also some rather good looking windmills, like the flowery ones that you can buy for the beach.

Can anyone tell us what is going on behind the barriered off area ? I wrote and asked the management but go no reply. We hoped it might be a borne and a dedciated MH aire coming up.

G

PS The Chausson might still be there; we know they're not the fastest movers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > ...and if you check out the campsite database entry, the streeview shows a Chausson motorhome pulling out from there :wink:
> ...


I have looked behind the hoarding many times and it appears that they are just using that area for storing various barriers and other bits of equipment out of sight of the shopping centre.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Free wifi,is that in the aire or do you have to go into the shopping centre?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Free wifi,is that in the aire or do you have to go into the shopping centre?


The free wifi is in the Flunch restaurant in the shopping complex. Most Flunch around the country offer free wifi.

Referring to it as an aire is something of an exaggeration - it's a car park - nothing more.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just read on another forum of a recent attempted "tampering" while fellow motorhomer was overnighting at Cite Europe, so wherever you park, especially around Calais.. Keep aware....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Free wifi,is that in the aire or do you have to go into the shopping centre?


Go into the Brioche Doree- one of the shops close to the entrance. The lady there will give you the code and you can then use it in the van. We buy our morning bread there but I don't think you have to buy anything.

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Attempted to use the ferry car park last night in Calais..!!!
It really has all changed and there seemed to be some parking fees ?? Signs everywhere..
The place was packed, so all I could do was drive in and come back out. Trying to work out what was what !? Guess that because it is August that it was so busy.. Maybe someone else can do a reccie and report back..

We drove back to Cite Europe and had a quiet night there, lots of vans but I was on my Guard after hearing of a recent break in attempt...


----------

